# John Deere 920 moco



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

I have found a John Deere 920 moco for sale that is in very good shape. The man is asking 3000.00 for it, I looked around at other prices for this equipment and 3000.00 seems to be a very good price!! All I ever use is a traditional disc mower but if I can get a mower/coditioner for 3000 that sounds like a good deal! Any comments/information on this equipment would be greatly appreciated..


----------



## farmer2 (Aug 6, 2010)

cbe0001 said:


> I have found a John Deere 920 moco for sale that is in very good shape. The man is asking 3000.00 for it, I looked around at other prices for this equipment and 3000.00 seems to be a very good price!! All I ever use is a traditional disc mower but if I can get a mower/coditioner for 3000 that sounds like a good deal! Any comments/information on this equipment would be greatly appreciated..


Sounds like a great deal as long as you have enough tractor to pull it.

farmer2


----------



## C & C Cattle and Hay (Sep 6, 2011)

How much tractor would this cutter need??


----------



## farmer2 (Aug 6, 2010)

cbe0001 said:


> How much tractor would this cutter need??


60hp would run it on flat ground. However, I would think it would take at least 75 to run as designed.

farmer2


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

I have used a buddy of mine's 920 on my JX80 (wich is putting out 72 on the dyno), on flat ground in grass and alfalfa both. It had no issue running around 8MPH in grass but ran out of power in a heavy crop to go faster, alfalfa on the other hand can run faster with less load on the engine. This particular 920 has flail conditioners, and I like the way it handled it, lots of power for the job (plenty fast enough for me). And as a side note the 920 is a very well built machine, provided that gearbox oils are changed when needed and levels are checked often. some parts have been discontinued now, such as gearbox housing for the cutterdeck and the front half ot the tongue. The design came from France in 1984 and was perfected at the Ottumwa Works division in Iowa. here is a link to the story.
If at first you don't succeed, redesign. | Mechanical Engineering-CIME | Professional Journal archives from AllBusiness.com


----------

